# A fummy thing happened on the way to the job



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I was talking on cell phone today with a guy I work with. I texted him a list of materials we were going to need on a remodel where he was working. He never answered the phone after that. When I get to the remodel site he was barefoot and soaking wet. He had been walking across a patio texting me a message when he stepped off into a full swimming pool.


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

We all have to do a bit of "wet-work" from time to time


----------

